# Incra Jib vs. Router Boss



## alaskagypsy (Oct 30, 2009)

Which one?? I have limited garage space - must park work van inside in winter. Either the Incra LS 17" or Router Boss. Eventually both as I know a router table is probably a necessity in a shop. I've been a handyman contractor for 20+ years, but no real in- shop work, so new to this. Plan on building small furniture, jewelry boxes, maybe toys. Table would take up lots of room - I think I can make room for it. Router Boss takes up less room - I have the extension space for it, no problem. But a router table is very useful. I have a plunge kit for my router and also the Incra riser table insert on a DeWalt 625. I have WoodRat bits. Your thoughts/ideas would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## MichaelH (Aug 22, 2009)

I have the Incra LS17 system and I think it is a great addition to my woodshop. I use it all the time, for edge profiles, raised panel doors, and dovetails/box joints for small boxes and cases. I like the Lead Screw adjustability and repeatability, accurate to .001" I bought the package with the top, LS17 and WonderFence, leg base set/casters, and insert plate. I have a Triton 2-1/4 hp router installed that has 'above the table' height adjustment and bit changing.
I built a dust box and cabinet system to store all my router bits, tools, etc.
http://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss335/mwheffernan/Routertabledrawers.jpg
http://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss335/mwheffernan/Routertablecomplete1.jpg

I haven't use the Router Boss, so I can't comment on it. All I can say is that for me, the Incra system is light years ahead of my old Rockler router table.


----------



## ondablade (Aug 23, 2009)

My guess is that the Incra LS joinery system is different, in that it gets you some very nice router table functionality too. Its the basis of a very good rip fence system too if you fit it on your table saw with an outboard router table.

The Router Boss ( i'm not familiar, but am presuming its capability is similar to a Woodrat) i suspect overlaps in that it does quite a few similar things to the Incra system (e.g. a variety of dovetails), but has some other capability specific to itself. It's probably better for example working the ends of longer pieces of timber, is slower to set up in some cases, and is perhaps less happy/more awkward working long or wide pieces horizontally…..

ian


----------

